# Rehab on some DBX1500



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Rehab on some MAde in USA DBX SF1500's. I bet they sound pretty good. The cabinets are constructed of 3/4" MDF.

A friend was moving and game me them. he purchased them new and kept them in good condition. There are vintage 80's. the surrounds need replacing... already dropped them off at a local shop for driver repair.
















































More to come!!


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

the brown looks really bad IMO. I guess that was the style in the 80's. Can I just rough sand these up and paint them black?

I want to try to replace the grill cloth as well to something black.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Well.. I got the drivers back and repaired... 





























They sound pretty good and them have some good low end ....


Now when I have some time... I am going to re do the grill cloth to black and paint them all black....


how do I paint over the veneer? Should I rough it up with some sand paper and prime them?

I will probably spray these with a Rustoleum Enamel in flat black.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

They would look nice if you lightly sand them with some 220, apply some sanding sealer and paint with some black gel stain. That way you would be able to see the grain.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

okay interesting... i have not heard of or used black gel stain.... do i paint this on ...or rub it in like a traditional stain?


----------



## ProCast12's (Jan 22, 2011)

You can paint it on you need to wipe the excess off after you let it sit for a min or two. The longer it sits the harder it is to wipe off..


----------

